# Royal breeding question.



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where to find lists/examples/charts of breeding royal morphs ie dom with co dom etc.Im sure I had one from Marcus Jayne but I cannot find it on the web.

Thanks


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

*Base Morphs*
Albino - Recessive
Axanthic - Recessive
Banana - Co-Dominant
Black Pastel - Co-Dominant
Butter - Co-Dominant
Caramel Albino - Recessive
Champagne - Presumed Co-Dominant
Cinnamon - Co-Dominant
Clown - Recessive
Enchi Pastel - Co-Dominant
Fire - Co-Dominant
Genetic Stripe - Recessive
Ghost - Recessive
Granite - Presumed Dominant
Lavender Albino - Recessive
Lesser Platinum - Co-Dominant
Mojave - Co-Dominant
Pastel - Co-Dominant
Piebald - Recessive
Pinstripe - Dominant
Spider - Presumed Dominant
Spot Nose - Co-Dominant
Toffee - Recessive
Vanilla - Co-Dominant
Woma - Co-Dominant
Yellowbelly - Co-Dominant


*Combination Morphs*
Black-Eyed Leucistic - Homozygous Fire
Black Widow - Black Pastel, Spider & Pastel
Blue-Eyed Leucistic - Combination of either Butter/Lesser/Mojave (Not including Homozygous Mojave)
Bumblebee - Spider & Pastel
Butterbee - Spider & Butter
Caramel Glow - Caramel Albino & Ghost
Dreamsicle - Lavender Albino & Pied
Ebony - Granite & Yellowbelly
Eight Ball - Homozygous Black Pastel
Honeybee - Spider & Ghost
Ivory - Homozygous Yellowbelly
Jigsaw - Pinstripe & Mojave
Killerbee - Homozygous Pastel & Spider
Killerblast - Homozygous Pastel, Pinstripe & Spider
Kingpin - Lesser & Pinstripe
Lemonblast - Pinstripe & Pastel
Panda Pied - Homozygous Black Pastel & Pied
Pearl - Homozygous Woma
Pewter - Pastel & Cinnamon
Powerball - Homozygous Spot Nose
Queenbee - Spider, Pastel & Lesser Platinum
Red Spectrum - Lesser Platinum & Yellowbelly (Not confirmed)
Silver Bullet - Homozygous Cinnamon & Pastel
Silver Streak - Homozygous Pastel & Cinnamon
Snow - Albino & Axanthic
Spimo - Spider & Mojave
Spinner - Pinstripe & Spider
Spinnerblast - Pinstripe, Pastel & Spider
Stingerbee - Enchi Pastel & Spider
Superblast - Homozygous Pastel & Pinstripe
Super Mojave - Homozygous Mojave
Wannabee - Woma, Pastel & Spider


*Glossary*
*Heterozygous* - Genes come in pairs, if the genes are different they are Heterozygous
*Homozygous* - Genes come in pairs, if the genes are the same they are Homozygous
*Recessive* - For a Recessive gene to be visual it must be Homozygous
*Co-Dominant* - Visual in the Heterozygous form and visually different from the Homozygous form.
*Dominant* - Visual in the Heterozygous form and not visually different from the Homozygous form.
*Super* - The Homozygous form of a Co-Dominant gene



That any good for you?


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent thankyou very much


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Banana is Co-Dominant!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Banana is Co-Dominant!


Oops, changed now thanks, let me know if you spot others.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

GOOGLE Genetics-List-Snake-Zone.com


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

ive got a question

whats the minimum age and weight for breeding royals 


and 


whats the maxi8um age you should breed royals . ( age to stop breeding )


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's the link for MJ's

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> ive got a question
> 
> whats the minimum age and weight for breeding royals
> 
> ...


people say 3 years, but the main category is size & weight, i would say a minimun of 1200g, but people will go with anything over 1kg.

the maximun age, well, how longs a peice of string?

And: Killerblast - Homozygous Pastel & Pinstripe
Killer Spinner Blast - Homozygous Pastel, Pinstripe & Spider.


Also

Desert (co-dom / dom)
Desert Ghost (recessive)
Vin russo blue eyed- (co-dom)
Paragon (No idea)
Ultramel (Recessive)

Just a few to add to the list


----------

